# I need a CO-WRITER



## Max_Destiny (Feb 10, 2018)

I have two stories in mind to write or have began writing:

One is a slice of life story where five teen humans get teleported to a furry only universe.

Two is a supernatural high school romance and adventure story. More details on this story if interested. Same goes for the other story.

HMU ASAP


----------



## Umberle (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm definitely interested! Umberle#3499 on Discord. I can link you to some of my writing from there.


----------



## Max_Destiny (Feb 16, 2018)

Umberle said:


> I'm definitely interested! Umberle#3499 on Discord. I can link you to some of my writing from there.



Can we talk about it here? Pm me


----------

